# The Wonderful World of Chicago



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

This month, I moved to Chicago and I wanted to showcase the random photos I take while walking about and exploring. I hope you all enjoy!


DISCLAIMER: Chicago is a bustling city and there is plenty of vibrant street life. However, I personally don't feel comfortable photographing strangers, so I wait until there's an ebb in people to take pictures. That doesn't mean there aren't plenty of people walking the streets and hopping into bars and cafes. So save the "WhErE aRe AlL tHe PeOpLe, iT lOoKs LiKe A gHoSt ToWn. TyPiCaL aMeRiCaN cItY" comments. Thanks!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll start things off with a few photos I took of the Loop from the L train. The Loop is Chicago's downtown area, and it's called "The Loop" as Chicago's CTA Elevated Trains make a loop around downtown. Areas within the loop are called "The Loop".


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

My next few posts will be of Pilsen. It was originally founded as a Czech immigrant neighborhood, but it transformed into a vibrant center for Chicago's Mexican-American population. 29% of Chicago's population has Hispanic/Latino/Latin American origins. Pilsen has had some gentrification in recent years, which gives it a Mexico City-ish vibe.

Technically speaking, Pilsen is actually a sub-neighborhood within Chicago's Lower West Side, which is marked in red below.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

There will be more Pilsen photos coming within the next few hours


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice! Was looking forward to your thread!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Pilsen


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

That's a wrap for Pilsen. Tomorrow I plan on exploring the Uptown neighborhood, which includes the Asia on Argyle District, Chicago's Little Saigon.



Svartmetall said:


> Nice! Was looking forward to your thread!


Thanks Svart! I'm going to try and update this periodically depending on how much I can get out and explore the city.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

musiccity said:


> That's a wrap for Pilsen. Tomorrow I plan on exploring the Uptown neighborhood, which includes the Asia on Argyle District, *Chicago's Little Saigon*.


I'm excited  Didn't know there was a Little Saigon in Chicago.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't visit Chicago often enough since I got sick. Thanks for the pictures. Enjoying these very much.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

MC is officially more of A Chicagoan than I am.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> MC is officially more of A Chicagoan than I am.


You should ask VS to add "Not" to your username.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

redcode said:


> You should ask VS to add "Not" to your username.


I'm not asking VS anything!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Great photos 😎

Chicago is really amazing. It has some of the best architecture in the US.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

fantastic ! thanks MC , Chicago looks wonderful (minus the crime)


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

An amazing collection. 🍺


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Chicago, music


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Lovely pics. MC! Looking forward for the Uptown ones!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

tpe said:


> I don't visit Chicago often enough since I got sick. Thanks for the pictures. Enjoying these very much.





A Chicagoan said:


> MC is officially more of A Chicagoan than I am.





redcode said:


> You should ask VS to add "Not" to your username.





A Chicagoan said:


> I'm not asking VS anything!





Xusein said:


> Great photos 😎
> 
> Chicago is really amazing. It has some of the best architecture in the US.





Dubai_Boy said:


> fantastic ! thanks MC , Chicago looks wonderful (minus the crime)





diddyD said:


> An amazing collection. 🍺





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Chicago, music





Inconfidente said:


> Lovely pics. MC! Looking forward for the Uptown ones!


Thank you everyone for the kind words  My next photo posts are coming within the next 15 mins or so


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The next series is in the Asia on Argyle District located in Chicago's Uptown neighborhood. It's also known as Little Saigon, as the locals are mostly SE Asian, particularly Vietnamese.

PS. The area in red below is all of Uptown, not just the Asia on Argyle District. That's in the northeastern segment of Uptown.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Do you like Vietnanese food, @musiccity? No need to be afraid of @redcode 😁


----------



## Francisco94 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lovely photos MC. I like the street art in Pilsen.

Also, I thought it was supposed to be Autumn in north america. Suprised to see people walking about in shorts and t-shirts. Feels like summer.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

tpe said:


> Do you like Vietnanese food, @musiccity? No need to be afraid of @redcode 😁


Yes! Though I like most cuisines 



Francisco94 said:


> Lovely photos MC. I like the street art in Pilsen.
> 
> Also, I thought it was supposed to be Autumn in north america. Suprised to see people walking about in shorts and t-shirts. Feels like summer.



It was 28C today and will be 28C tomorrow as well. September is still a summery month for most of the US. It doesn't start getting truly fall-like until October.

I was actually at the beach today!


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

musiccity said:


> Yes! Though I like most cuisines
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The variety of cuisines in Chicago is pretty good. I think you'll enjoy eating your way through the neighborhoods. 😁


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

musiccity said:


> Yes! Though I like most cuisines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So would the beach be Lake Michigan Music, amazing shots btw?


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Rumors said:


> So would the beach be Lake Michigan Music, amazing shots btw?


Thanks hon  

And you are correct, Lake Michigan. I actually got a cool shot walking through the park on the way back to my apt.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Chicago, music


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

I stayed at a hotel on that China-Town street you posted.

Keep your pics coming mate!


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice pictures!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Ive got an update coming


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The below pictures are from the Loop, which is Chicago's "downtown" that has the highest density of skyscrapers:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Chicago


----------

